# Sad happenings



## cuppidsarrows (Jul 16, 2010)

so earlier today my little desert hatchling died, he hadn't been growing and was significantly smaller than his brother ( his brother is still alive and doing just fine). The last couple of days he was sleeping alot and today when I came home he look like he was moments from death and we took him to the vet and they told us he was gone. The vet said that my baby died from kidney failure because he was really puffy around his neck and it hadn't gone down from the last time I had brought the baby in. I have now had 2 out of 3 desert torts die on me, all have been hatchlings. I feel beat, like nature is out to get my baby torts. maybe i need to adopt an older desert, just needed to vent a little since 2 torts have died on me in less than a year. its just always so sad. Thanks


----------



## turtletania (Jul 16, 2010)

so sorry to hear your sad news.... dont be defeated cos the one left really needs you.


----------



## Paige Lewis (Jul 17, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about your losses but you can't blame yourself, you are obviously doing everything right otherwise you wouldn't still have a thriving tort.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi Emily:

I'm so sorry to hear that sad news. This is just something you have to endure when you try to keep babies alive. They are so sensitive. We may never know what caused the kidneys to fail, but I'm sure you did everything you could to give that baby a good life.


----------



## terryo (Jul 17, 2010)

It's so sad when these thing happen to us Emily. We try our best and just don't understand how it could have happened. We have all been there at one time or another. Hugs........


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jul 17, 2010)

Desert tortoises are extremely fragile. I used to head start babies turned in to the local rescue and they are very tough to keep alive. If yours were from the same clutch it could be the mothers fault that she didn't have enough calcium or vitamins to pass on health to her babies. If you were a new keeper you wouldn't have the experience for such a fragile species. But you have the one left and he is healthy and active, I would simply keep and enjoy just the one and you will be better off...and so will he. I am sorry for your loss...


----------



## Laura (Jul 17, 2010)

So sorry.. babies can be difficult.. 
When you are ready.. contact your local rescue.. and see about adopting older ones in need of homes. There are many. 
Several people here can assist you in finding one. It will most likely be a male and need its own yard, so start building! 
And venting is good.. we all need it.


----------



## hali (Jul 17, 2010)

thats sad - im so sorry x


----------



## cuppidsarrows (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks everyone! It just sucks when it happens twice, and after an irrational talk with my boyfriend of me telling him to just take my last tort, im going to keep last baby and hopefully just keep moving forward and hope that nothing happens to this guy. ( which Im sure nothing will)


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm very sorry. Hang in there! We've all lost our share of hatchlings for no apparent reason. Think about how many don't make it in the wild. Keep plugging away with the third one ... we are here to help and support you!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear , and it may sound cruel but a 30 percent success rate is pretty good. Sometimes babies just don't live. I know my local CTTC usually has one or two every month that need a home oldr ones, look around established adults ar much easier to care for.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 18, 2010)

It sounds like hatchlings are just fragile, period, and that's the way nature intended it to be. At least the ones who do make it and have proper care get to live longer than many human beings, so in the end it balances out I guess...still very sad, and I am sorry you are going through it.


----------



## Isa (Jul 18, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## cuppidsarrows (Jul 19, 2010)

I really wish that hatchlings weren't so fragile would make it a lot easier to care for  I told the women who I got my little ones from what had happened and she said if I ever wanted to start again with a hatchling that should would save a few for me next time she has some which was really nice of her. Since Im not feeling so broken any more i think I'll wait till next year to add new members. I think its just hard because I didn't know what was wrong with the little guy and neither did the vet and since the little guy couldn't tell us where it hurt it just left me feeling a little helpless and thats always hard.


----------



## Skyler Nell (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sorry that happened to you.
But I'm glad you seem to be doing better!
And I'm also glad you still have your one little guy  I'm sure he'll(or she'll) feel special getting all your attention! Best wishes


----------



## MATortoise B (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the bad news, im sure there was nothing you could do, but keep the other one nice and healthy as it is now!


----------

